# need help setting up 5.1 surround



## the1greg (Dec 24, 2007)

i bought some 5.1 surround speakers for my tv, plugged them in fine, did the little setup thing, switched on my xbox and only the two front side speakers and subwoofer was working. i flicked back to the default screen and clicked the 'test' button on my remote. all speakers were working fine. i tried putting a music cd and then DVD into the disk tray, again only the two sides and subwoofer was working. tested the speakers again, working perfectly fine.
i went into the menu for the home theatre and there wasn't any options concerning the audio exept 'dynamic output' which was already turned to -on.
looked in the manual nothing in the troubleshooting guide or any of the related articles had anything about this problem...

pls help me,
Thanks in advance.:smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all its not always possible to hear the surrounds. In actuality very little information is sent to them. So they could be working fine but the source just isn't giving them anything to do.

Or, your system could only activate them on certain inputs. Though the DVD should be one of them.

Or you're not feeding it a digital signal, which is a requirement for true surround sound. Your TV certainly won't be. Is there a "simulated surround" setting you can activate? If so, you can tell the system to use all the speakers regardless of the source.

What's the make and model number and I'll try to help more.

yustr


----------



## the1greg (Dec 24, 2007)

hmm, i couldn't find any option for simulated sound and i'm not sure if it is or isnt feeding it a digital signal.

i found that the in-built radio tuner plays with all 5 speakers although the in-build CD/DVD does not. (neither does the xbox output)

model number:
PANASONIC SC-PT150EBS

ive also read up a little about digital output and on the back of my panasonic box thingy it only has a scart output and red and white output, it also has a tv antenna thing.

plus, after finding this artical on google and looking at the back of my box, i don't have a coaxial OR optical input on the back of the panasonic top box

http://hdaddiction.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=29


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

True surround REQUIRES a digital connection. If your receiver lacks that then any surround sound will be simulated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your unit certainly has 5.1 surround sound when playing DVDs. That's its main purpose. It does have simulated surround capability (otherwise the FM would be only stereo) - try "Super Surround". But it only has a single stereo input (probably a red/white pair) and may not be able to route that through the simulation processing (but probably can).


----------



## the1greg (Dec 24, 2007)

hmm, i might just buy another top-box with digital input and just stick the speakers into it...


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

You have a very cheap system. Best to build it yourself. First buy 5.1 speakers. Then a dvd - all have digital output, except your PANASONIC SC-PT150EBS. Buy the AV amp separately. Use silver wiring for your speakers.

The beauty of a good 5.1 system is that you cannot buy it, you have to research it. Try richer sounds, as they explain everything.


----------



## viking0311 (Mar 8, 2008)

If you want all 5 speakers to play while you are playing xbox switch to 5 channel stereo. If you want surround sound you will need a different system, though you can tell the system to use dolby prologic 2 and it will kind of give you a surround sound effect, no where near as accurate as digital, but its still pretty cool.

The system you purchased is mainly designed for a secondary system, like someone who wants better than tv sound in a bed room, where they only watch the occasional movie, and might listen to a little music in the room. Do yourself a huge favor and get a set of good bookshelf speakers and 5.1 receiver. yes it only stereo to start with, but the benefit of buying things separately is you can build a better system than any pre-packed system and you can do it slowly so you can end up with a system you might not other wise be able to afford. A great receiver with stereo speakers will blow that panasonic away and you'll have no where to go but up.

Another piece of advice, go to a local stereo shop, find one that pays their sales people commission, thats key, commission salespeople have an incentive to know more, and find some one you like. A good salesperson should ask you alot of questions about you and what you like to listen to, long before you go near any equipment. FIND SOMEONE YOU LIKE. If they press for a sale before you are ready walk away. If you intend to build a system, this is going to be a long term relationship. If you buy from someone you like, understands where you are coming from, and took the time to get to know you before you bought, you will:

A: get what you are actually looking for.
B: have someone to answer questions when you hint a snag.
C: build an amazing system.
D: enjoy your music, movies, and video games a whole lot more.

Go make a friend, and for the love of Pete, stay away from snot nosed 16 year olds working part time, they may know html code, but please leave the stereo equipment to the experts.


----------

